# Plug & Play Bios Extension Drivers



## Idahobo (Feb 21, 2008)

I have recently installed a new Sata Hard Drive and lately I am having a few problems. One of my programs that I use a lot said it could not start because of hardware problems. The only problem I could find was that the Plug & Play Bios Extension drivers are not installed. I am running a K8 Mobo AMD 64 with Windows XP Home SP2. I am seeing things like flash the Bios but apparently that can cause more problems. I cant find the drivers on my Windows disk or the Mobo software disk I got. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Shawnwku (Feb 22, 2008)

Flashing the BIOS can caused problems if not done correctly, or if the version you are going to flash is older than the installed version. Who makes your MOBO, because I would check with them first, and see, if the BIOS version they have there is newer than yours I would flash it, you can check your BIOS version by going into the setup screen on start up, or it would be displayed on the bottom of the screen during startup.

If the BIOS version are the same as the one you currently have, then I would check to see if any Chipset updates for your MOBO as well, this might help the Plug and Play adapters as well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is pnp enabled in the bios


----------



## Idahobo (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks guys for your replies. Dai my problem is that I dont have the ability to enable PNP in the Bios I have at the current time. The only thing I have is: Resources controlled by::Auto and then PCI/VGA Palette Snoop which was disabled and I have enabled that and then lastly, assign IRQ for USB which is enabled. That seems to indicate that my Bios has gone astray because I am sure that I had the ability to enable PNP in the past on this same computer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have a power management section


----------



## Idahobo (Feb 21, 2008)

Dai: Yes I do have Power Management section in the Bios. It is setup as follows: ACPI Function-Enabled; ACPI Suspend Type-S1(Pos);
Power managment Option- User Defined; HDD Power Down- 1 Min;
Suspend Mode-Disabled; Video Off Option-Suspend->off; Video Off Method - V/H Sync+Blank; Modem Use IRQ-3; Power Button Function-Instant Off; AC Loss Auto Restart-Always-Off; AMD K8 CoolnQuiet Control-Auto; Wake Up Even-Press Enter. 

Those are the current settings in Power Management if that is any help. Incidentally Dai, I want you to know, I really appreciate your help and I know many others feel the same way.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what is the actual name of your m/board


----------



## Idahobo (Feb 21, 2008)

K8M8MS/K8M8M

This is the only info I can find in the manual. Inside it says M/B for Socket 754 AMD Athlon 64 Processor


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what brand is the computer


----------



## Idahobo (Feb 21, 2008)

According to my system information I have learned the following: VIAK8M is the system manufacturer which would be the motherboard. AWRDACPI is the system model.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

a number of companies use this m/b check on the m/b for the manufacturer
i.e
pc chips
gigabyte
ect


----------

